# Panda Cory and clown loach behavior



## Loshi (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

After dealing with my fishes sickness for 2 months (see my intro post) all seems to be normalized, I have a 46gallon bowfront freshwater tank with

2 pearl gourami
4 roseline sharks (AKA redline shark AKA Torpedo Barb)
5 panda corydora
1 clown loache (there were 3)
1 bristlenose pleco
1 platy
1 black molly
1 zebra danio

Nitrites 0,Nitrates 20, PH 7 to 7.5, Ammonia 0

All are baby fish except the roseline sharks, the platy and the molly.

Whats the behavior of the panda cory? are they active? shy? I do love them, how they swim and how they look but they are very shy and are hiding most of the time, sometimes they come out for a while (just 1 or 2 at a time, usually after 6pm).

I believe they were more active when I got them, then after a week I treated the tank for several reasons, is it possible that they got affected by the tank treatment and now they are shy? I do see them a little bit more active lately so maybe I have to wait a little bit more for them to go back to normal, i dont know.

Also, the clown loach is now alone (I tried to get him companion but it died in the quarantine tank of skinny decease).
The clown loach is very active and I love it, but sometimes it chase other fishes, and at feeding time is even more aggressive, is it because is all alone by himself?

Looking forward to read your opinions.
Thanks
Carlos


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The roselines and clown loach should be in nothing smaller than a 75 g,for starters and really would like 6' long tanks at least.I have both in my 180g.
The pandas may become more active as your water quality rises?What is your waterchanges schedule(how much how often)?


----------



## Loshi (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, I know that clown loaches should be in a larger tank, I know they grow slow and the tank will be good for several years before the time comes to upgrade, about the roselines I was not aware of that, I googled before getting them and I found a site indicating that 40gallon is the minimum, now I dont find that site anymore, but I do find others stating 60 gallon!!!! Anyways the lady in the LFS told me she had 4 in a 40 gallon and that they were happy, that was corroborating the site stating that the minimum size for them is a 40 gallon.
For the maintenance, I do 20 to 30% water change on Sundays, with gravel vacuum.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The clowns can be slow growers,but will grow.
The roselines will probly grow faster than you think,and as a general rule "torpedo" shaped fish really like long tanks.I love both of them so enjoy while they fit and think about going BIG!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I had my two clowns about 8 months are thay are slow growers.im glad I got the two. you will really love thems.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have had my clowns less than 2 years and have gone from 2 to 6 inches. They will reach 12 inches fully grown and just about as big around.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Some of your other fish should have friends as well, namely the zebra danio. But in my experience with pandas, which was borked by high ammonia, they were very shy. And then they died. Of ammonia, and from being smushed by a stupid decoration. Hmph. But anyways, they seem pretty shy, and I've heard loaches are terratorial to other bottom-feeders, which probably isn't helping.


----------



## Loshi (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi again everyone.

@coralbandit
Yes, lets see what happens, I'm a little sad that I may have to get rid of the roselines in the future (I do like them), I'll try to post how fast are they growing.

@rtmaston
Cool that your loaches are doing well, I love them too, gorgeous and with lots of personality.

@susankat
Your loaches are growing fast! I saw the link for the 220g tank, its awesome, are they in that tank?

@darkestcloud
Sorry to hear about your decor and the panda corys. 
I think the shyness problem is a little bit better now, I'll keep you posted!
About the clown loach, I see it chasing mostly the molly and the roselines, and once during feeding time it bit the Pearl gourami on one side, curiously, other bottom feeders and not being disturbed so far.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, but the tank has changed to a cichlid tank and yes they are still in it along with an 18inch and a 14 inch common plecos.


----------

